

7 Reasons Why You Will Never Do Anything Amazing With Your Life - TheAuditor
https://medium.com/raymmars-reads/7-reasons-why-you-will-never-do-anything-amazing-with-your-life-2a1841f1335d

======
lsiunsuex
I work in a small office that does web development and I see this all day,
every day. Kids (god i'm old) 8-10 years younger then me, fresh out of
college, up to their ears in student debt and their "there for the paycheck"

(gonna make some generalizations here) Your college education doesn't mean
shit to an employer. Great - you've got a piece of paper saying you can sit in
class, learn from someone, consistently for 4 years. My 2 decades of real
world programming experience trumps you all day (no, i didn't goto college)

So while your sitting there looking at stupid pictures on facebook, or going
out late at night - i'm working my ass off and building my portfolio when I
get home. And when I go looking for the next job, I'll take a new title and
more pay while you make a lateral move.

Wake up guys - theres too much damn competition out there. At 34, I don't feel
like I've come close to peaking.

When your employer tells you "we hired you because we recognized your drive
and work ethic" \- thats a compliment you earn; not pay for.

~~~
zaccus
Those kids who are "there for the paycheck" got hired just the same as you
did, plus they have a life outside of work. Meanwhile, you've sacrificed any
semblance of a work/life balance, all for the sake of an impressive title and
a marginally higher salary.

I think you could learn a thing or two from those stupid kids you work with.

------
jshack
Candy Crush it.

